# Dealer maintenance?



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

I just rolled 12K on the odometer on my 04 (I don' t drive it every day it's my weekend car), and I am wondering if there is truly any good reason to take the car for the factory-recommended dealer maintenance. If ther is, what does it usually cost?

Kevin Triplett


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

get all your work done at the dealer. well it really depends on the dealer. i had a dealer tell me they will not do any warr work on the car until i get up to date on all my service(2001 ******) they can always say walmart tq your oil drian plug to much or they tq your lug nuts to much and now your brakes are warped. its best to play it safe if you have the $$$. my goat has never seen but one shop and thats the dealer.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> get all your work done at the dealer. well it really depends on the dealer. i had a dealer tell me they will not do any warr work on the car until i get up to date on all my service(2001 ******) they can always say walmart tq your oil drian plug to much or they tq your lug nuts to much and now your brakes are warped. its best to play it safe if you have the $$$. my goat has never seen but one shop and thats the dealer.


All depends on dealer, if yours is like mine and they damage car every time you take it in I would not recommend it. I find it better to pay out of pocket and do work myself rather than fix there work and paint damage and such.


----------



## lionsfan54 (May 15, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> get all your work done at the dealer. well it really depends on the dealer. i had a dealer tell me they will not do any warr work on the car until i get up to date on all my service(2001 ******) they can always say walmart tq your oil drian plug to much or they tq your lug nuts to much and now your brakes are warped. its best to play it safe if you have the $$$. my goat has never seen but one shop and thats the dealer.


That's total BS. A dealer has to prove that some other place or repair caused the damage. They can't force you to buy their maintenance. And, if your dealer is like my local dealer, you don't want to go there. They suck.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thats why i did not deal with that dealer to buy next car. they suck and i tell everyone i know that


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Do all the maint at the dealer? F that. The dealer's not going to void my warranty because I change my own oil or perform my own service.

Having said that, I have an excellent relationship with my dealer...and the work that I've had done there has been top-notch. I just got two wheels replaced (warranty - were gouged off the truck), and the balance and rotate is perfect. The car just glides. I didn't think I'd even notice the difference because there was no vibration I could detect, but wow.

They did all that for free too...just because the wheels were on backorder for a couple months.

Gerry


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

My God, _no._

My car only goes to the quasi-trained knuckledragging goons at the dealership for warranty stuff that I can't fix myself.

So far that's only been twice- both for transmission problems (once at 30k miles and the last time at 83k miles).


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

My 04 is still under warrenty. I normaly Just drive to the dealership pull right into the pre service bay, tell them whats wrong, give them the keys, and ask for a ride home. They are always very nice and fix the problem no questions asked. It is normaly realy stupid stuff like the gas cap was not cranking tight. they replaced it. or my headliner was falling down slightly in the back they replaced it. no floormat buttons they ordered them. There the only garage i'd take my ride to.


----------

